# Showing bucks??



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I have look at adga sanctioned show websites, and I don't see any classes for dairy bucks. Do you not show bucks?? (if so, how do they gain their CH title?):shrug: I am confused.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some shows do not, other shows do. I used to show my bucks.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Most buck shows don't take place in the fall because of the smell and a judge doesn't want to handle a bunch of bucks in rut.
There is one big fall buck show with a collection stop as well in Missouri I believe. 
What state are you in?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Some states do not allow bucks at fairs at all. There is only one buck show a year in my state and it takes place in early spring when they aren't stinky.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I think it would be disastrous to show bucks in the fall:ROFL:
They do have buck show in the spring though.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Haha this is totally believable. My bucks are really awful smelling right now. Thanks so much for the replies!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not all shows have buck classes. They are usually not allowed at fairs, which is where a lot of shows take place. There are some shows out there that have buck classes and then there are some shows for bucks only. You'll just have to look around, but you probably won't find any right now since the boys are in rutt and no one wants to handle them!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Our Spring Shows in NC aren't fairs, they are just goat shows and they have buck shows but I doubt fairs allow them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I do find that strange, because my kids show Boer's, and they have classes for bucks at every breeding show, doesn't matter what time of year, and this is the biggest 'rut' season for boer. They tend to also be a lot bigger to manage at shows since they want them so big & conditioned. I guess because they are dairy goats, they don't want to deal with all of that and meat goats are just meat goats lol!!! 
I did notice last month at the Ky state fair when my kids were up there showing, that there were no bucks at the dairy show. But again, there were 2 days of showing for the boer goats and there were some big bucks there for that!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I just showed this weekend at the Hoosier Rutt Fest in Indiana, had a ball! There was another buck show a couple weekends ago over in Missouri, and there is another one in Missouri the third weekend in October. Then there is another in PA in Oct or Nov (can't remember for sure) that will be a 4 ring show for bucks only...

No one seemed to know for sure why they do the buck shows when they are stinky, but there were quite a few guesses. I think the most likely reason is that for spring and summer the focus is on the ladies, both kidding and showing, so the bucks kind of get left for last.

And yes, even this early into the breeding season, it was a bit aromatic around some of the pens!! :grin:


----------

